# mk3 jetta front seat removal



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

got it.
seat forward a bit
10mm bolt in front. 
plastic trays off of tracks.
slide seat all the way back.
presto.
watch for grease.


_Modified by DonnaMarie at 12:02 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## VTSOHCnon (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: mk3 jetta front seat removal (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_got it.
seat forward a bit
10mm bolt in front. 
plastic trays off of tracks.
slide seat all the way back.
presto.
watch for grease.

_Modified by DonnaMarie at 12:02 PM 4-20-2007_

Did you do all the seats or just the fronts?


----------

